# CPU temps are 87 degree Celsius!!!! Solution, please...........



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2008)

My PC config are: Intel C2D E8400 [stock cooling], 3GB RAM DDR2 667MHz, Intel DG31PR, ZOTAC GeForce 9800GTX+ AMP! [stock cooling], CoolerMaster eXtreme Power Duo 600W [All are at stock clocks] The CPU temps are 87 degree Celsius!! & the GPU goes upto 70 degree Celsius!! (as shown by SpeedFan).  When at desktop, The GPU stays at 45 degree C but the CPU does not cool down. It happens when playing games, like: FarCry 2, Crysis/Warhead, GRID, etc. but no stuttering, no lockups & the PC won't shut down I even open the cover of the cabinet and switch on the fan, but the CPU won't cool down. What's the problem???? My GPU drivers are ForceWare 180.48. Please tell me the solution. Do I need to get custom cooler for CPU??? If yes, tell me which one to buy. It should be available at Bangalore & below 2K, Awright???


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 9, 2008)

hav u tried other temp sensing softwares?,chk with core temp *www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
also chk the temps frm BIOS

ur Gpu temps r ok . Cpu temps are high,touch the cpu heat sink  wen pc is on, if its not getting hot then heat sink is not properly seated.


----------



## paroh (Dec 9, 2008)

There may be various reason like CPU fan not working. Check that ur CPU and heat sinker making good contact with each other.  As in my case my external fan  back at the cabinet is not working as it get jamed  due to this fan motor become hot and my cpu and gpu also become hot.

If u are using intel motherboard there is some option in bios to run the CPU fan at constant fast  speed. CPU fan speed control.

And for or GPU u can use the utility(RivaTuner) to run the GPU fan at 100%.


----------

